# Miniature shopping cart for dog trick?



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi! I have been trying to teach Lily some different tricks these past few weeks.

I came across the You Tube videos of an adorable tiny yorkie who is amazing with dog tricks. One of the tricks is her pushing a little shopping cart. I want to get one for training Lily, but my search of Amazon only turns up super tiny shopping carts that are more like a desk decoration (6 inch high and three inches wide) or much too big for a maltese (such as the Melissa and Doug brand toy stroller that is 23 inches high).

On the You Tube yorkie site several people asked her where she got the shopping cart but the owner did not respond.

Was wondering if by chance anyone here has found one that is the right size for our maltese breed? Lily is on the big side (ranges from 7 to 8 pounds), so something between the two extremes I am finding is what I need. 

Linda


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Someone had a picture of their dog with one. I can't remember who it was.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been searching and searching on ebay and amazon, no luck finding right size. : ( 

Found one that looks like a Target store cart knock off--about nine inches high and looked perfect--but then read it is used and wheels had to be reattached so probably doesn't roll correctly.

Looked on american girl site, and searched for american girl knock off brand of one-- no luck.

Linda


----------

